# What made you choose your user name?



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi

Looking at the list of users on line, there are some pretty interesting ones.

What made you pick the one you did?

Rapide561


----------



## 95853 (Jul 25, 2005)

I own a Adria Coral!

Russel why are you Rapide when you have a Kontiki? (Great looking dogs by the way)


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Rapide*

Hi

I am a Rapide named after a coach service i almost lived on for about 12 months. That coach was like a home to me!

561 was ( still is) the service number from Leeds to London

Rapide561


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

'cause I used to save all my work documents as vic something. doc - so vicdicdoc seemed appropriate ! & I guess because I'm such a dickhead mean bugger I wanted my pic to reflect that :lol: :lol: :lol: 
[only joking - I DID want 'Tinkerbell' the fairy but thought it would send out wrong vibes] . . . :wink: 
Victor Meldrew would be nearer the mark I suppose.


----------



## 88724 (May 9, 2005)

Errr well, its like this LoveGod just sounded so pretensious


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Love God*

Hi

Are you the LoveGod then George?

Rapide561


----------



## 88724 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Rapide

LOL Outside of humour your question Admits no answer


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

I've had this screen name since way back in 1996 when I first used AOL chat. Scotland + Jim = Scot Jim Land

My other, on AOL is _Justsumscot_ 8)


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

Well I will try and keep my story as short as possible
There were so many George's in our family it was at times confusing and if you go to any forum there is also a plethora of George's 30 odd years ago I shortened to Geo and signed that way for every thing, quite by accident i filled in a passport application in the name of Geo and it was not till I received it back all legal and stamped in the name of Geo did I realise i had inadvertently made a legal name change. it was only when an application for a photo driving card was made and rejected because the name on the card had to be the same as your passport ded i realise it was now fate acompli 
hence i am now Geo wether I like it or not, and find it quite useful as there are not many about ,the most famous I know is a local Nottingham Bookmaker he had all his shops sign written Geo Adkin Bookmakers ,any one here heard of him
Geo, Formally George


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

Its the Reg No of my MH


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

It's all down to my love of certain oddball literature - and empathy for that opitomy of all underdogs - "Gaspode The Wonder Dog" (pictured left). 

BTW C7KEN - I've got K100KEN - had it a while and thinking of putting it on the M/H - I also was born in Bury - where the KEN series originated. Always wanted KEN1 but I believe that young Doddy has that one.


----------



## BrianR (May 1, 2005)

Looking at the variety of names, I suppose mine must be down to lack of imagination!

Brian


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

> *Always wanted KEN1 but I believe that young Doddy has that one.*


Not so Ken see here, you'll have to put in Ken 1 as a search, will not link directly to my search. http://www.regtransfers.co.uk/main/searchs/searchresults.asp

ooop's almost forgot the topic.

As for my name, well I'm sure you can figure out who I'm a fan of, just a play on words really. :lol:

MHS…Rob 

MHS...Rob


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi Rob

I'm not sure if I'm missing something here but if you mean that the plate comes up as available when you do a search then that's just a load of bunkum. That site also lists another plate that I own as for sale - and I can assure you that it isn't - well not unless someone offers mega-bucks. It's the normal habit of plate dealers to offer plates they haven't got, they have absolutely no scruples whatsoever in my experience. If they can find a punter willing to pay their ridiculous prices they'll go all out to try and get the plate for them - but they rarely have any actual authority to offer the plates for sale. Then again perhaps Doddy is having problems with his tax demands again?

Hey - gotta watch ourselves here - one of the mods will shout at us for going O/T.


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Hi Ken, you are right or course, I should have remembered, I once had a personal plate on a vehicle I was selling, I decided to check it's worth by looking for similar. I found the one I had being advertised...Doh!!!

Sorry Rapide, had to reply.

Back to the topic now.

Rapide, if you do a search in your quest for answers about user names, I remember quite a while ago this question was asked and had many replies.


MHS...Rob


----------



## 88845 (May 9, 2005)

We have had a Pioneer Magellan van for over 2 years and we have always called it Ferdy (Ferdinand Magellan explorer).
I know some people think it's shouting to use upper case ,but none of you have complained so far. So if nobody minds I will stick with it.

John(FERDINAND)


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Named after the van, which is named after Sally Traffic on BBC radio 2 (Sally Boazman who has her own cult following and is a cut above typical traffic problem reporters, See Here or Here

Regards Frank


----------



## CREAKY (May 23, 2005)

Whenever I bend down at all, My back emits loud crunching sounds, & it hurts a lot!.  Can't ride my Harley anymore,  or rough it in a tent! woe is me!!!, Thats why I'm Creaky. :roll:


----------



## davidmahar (May 26, 2005)

Quite simple really, it's my real name, there aren't many named David Mahar in the world (there are a few in the States but there always is!) never mind in the UK

In some ways it is a bit of a cop-out in that I have managed to avoid having to find a name which is both witty and will describe me for all time in whatever mood I'm in - I suppose I could have picked my hat size, it's not unique but it's bigger that extra-large and has to be ordered specially if I need it to fit or ....

Regards Dave


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Sallytraffic*

Hi Frank

I guessed you are like me - a BBCR2 addict

The darling of the day for me is Sarah Kennedy. Never liked her on TV but on the wireless she takes some beating.

Plus old Terry of course, and Ken - I can even remember when I was off sick years ago, Debbie Thrower used to work there!

Alas, we digress

Rapide561


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Being one person is hard enough. I couldn't face coping with an alter ego as well.

Dave


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Pusser came from the Navy and I think it was a derivative of Purser which they had in the Navy years ago but now don't except in the Merchant Navy. i.e. Anyone with a surname Hill of Hills is called Pusser and I suspect at sometime there was a famous or infamous Purser of that name. Infinately better than Droopy which I was called in Boarding School and I would like to make clear that this was to do with my eyes always half shut and NOT for any other reason.

I would have liked to be called Adonis but for some reason, it never caught on, possibly because Adonis was not fat and bald but who knows.


----------



## 94969 (May 1, 2005)

Roy31. as there is already a ROY as a member, so the 31 is one of my old clock in numbers, Short and simple.


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

Well those who have met me will know.................the back of my head looks like a Badgers a***se :lol: :lol: 

Come to think of it, the front isn't much better. :roll:


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

*Number plate*

Greetings,

Just saw this one for sale: "WH05 VAN"

https://www.regtransfers.co.uk/main...AN&regprice=3145&index=0&st=&plateid=51072100

Should look good on anybodys van.

Mine is simple: V4N PK.

Peter


----------



## solentviews (May 9, 2005)

Mine is the view from the bedroom window. Keep it simple I always say.
Ian


----------



## Brocher (Oct 3, 2005)

Born in Fraserburgh, Aberdeenshire. Known locally as "the Broch"


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

Gaspode
Just a bit more about my C7KEN Reg No. I was in hospital waiting for Aug 7th to have a triple heart bypass on this date which was also my birthday so my wife bought the plate as a pressy but it was also meant to mean (See the 7th Ken) as it turned out op was done on the 15th and now 4years later its just fine


----------



## mota-oma (Nov 30, 2005)

Hi, 
I was at work and had to change my password on the office computer, everything i tried came back as taken...... then someone came in and said.... " 'allo i 'ear you 'ave a mota 'ome" :!: that was that one sorted, mota-oma it was :roll: :!: i thought i would stay with this, as it was so funny at the time i shouldn't forget it. :lol: :lol: 

Mary


----------



## 97051 (Dec 27, 2005)

*what made you choose your name*

simple really "allan" al - "burnley" bly - "52" age , hence al-bly52  , and i hate waskerly wabbits , :2gunfire:


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

> Looking at the variety of names, I suppose mine must be down to lack of imagination!


Me too :?


----------



## Drummer (May 9, 2005)

Drummer was the American name for a salesman. (used to literaly bang a drum to draw a crowd & sell the Snake oil!). 
Started using it in the CB days (sad or what! :roll: )
These things stick. :wink:


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

Many years ago I bought some equipment from a military sale. Included was a round sphericial object which had a ripcord on it.
Always being the curious type I pulled it,in the privacy of my own home!
Out came a large quilted suit, it was an artic survival unit. It included an inner suit with wires inside these apparently connected to a battery, type unknown, and heated the inner suit.
I removed this suit and used this remainder as a sleeping bag.
The lads I was with called me Yeti or Bigfoot. It also describes an unfortunate trait of mine!!! Everytime I open my mouth some idiot speaks!


----------



## 98668 (Apr 14, 2006)

Named after our MH, the Bundu refers to the bush (in Africa) and Basha is what guys in the forces sleep under whilst in the field. As I am ex forces (Royal Green Jackets) :2gunfire: and 'er indoors' was originally from the great outdoors of Rhodesia where they had loads of wild critters. :animalelephant: :chocobo3:


----------



## gardeningpheobe (Feb 23, 2006)

*Why I chose my name*

Well, it was one of those things, I used a name I had previously used, mainly because American sites will not allow any variation on Lyris because it is a major software site. Yes I am an obsessive gardener but that could be easily translated into an obsessive MHr.


----------



## 88844 (May 9, 2005)

Just couldn't be bothered to think of anything different.


----------



## damondunc (Feb 14, 2006)

Hi All
I own a Damon Intruder and my name is Duncan, so as you can see i am somewhat lacking in imagination in the username department.
I could use one of the colourful names my wife calls me but i would probably have my subscription revoked instantly.
I am hoping to make it over to the motorhomefacts group this evening at Peterborough as i am tied up as a trader during the show , look forward to meeting you guys. :naka:


----------



## Maverick (May 9, 2005)

Mine goes way back to CB days, well before 'Top Gun'. I was a bit of a drifter at the time a bit like a cowboy in the old wild west, or so I felt and thus went with it.

The MH is called 'Buzzy's Bus' named after the little bear on the left. On our first trip to Florida, many, many years ago we bought a Winnie the Pooh dressed as a bee. It has become a sort of travelling lucky mascot and goes everywhere with us. Hence the name....


----------



## 89210 (May 16, 2005)

Our first motorhome was an Autohomes Highwayman.


----------



## 88724 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Maverick

In the old wild west cowboy era days a maverick was a wild range animal (typically a calf or wild horse) waiting for a cowboy to claim him and tattoo his butt.... :wink:


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

Its my registration number J99 DUB which I bought to 'marry up' with our new beetle number which is V33 DUB


----------



## 96088 (Aug 22, 2005)

When I first joined this site I got the the feeling that most people had brand new shiny vans where as my 380 was from a different era...Hence it was 'Old School'

'Oldskool' spelt as such has a lot to do with a certain type of dance music and lifestyle enjoyed a while back.


----------



## 98838 (Apr 23, 2006)

Maybe because I have a long nose, nothing more simpler.


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Its all in the name for me I have used it for years
steve r car.........
Stevercar
I had to add the s to the end due to being hounded with spam :evil: :evil: :evil: 
Hence stevercars
since then its been all


----------



## beyondajoke (Jun 24, 2005)

I got really fed up one evening trying to input a username on a web site I was trying to join, kept saying username was already in use, I thought this is beyondajoke...........that worked.


----------



## 89266 (May 18, 2005)

ONMIBUS!!

What else!


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Artona is our business name. we thought we had made up the word by putting the last three letters of my name stewart and the last three of my wives together to make the word artona.

when we went to register the .com name we found it already belonged to photographers based in america.

stew


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

artona said:


> the last three of my wives together to make the word artona.
> stew


What! you had three wives, don't you ever learn stew. :lol: :lol: :lol:

Olley


----------



## shortcircuit (Mar 19, 2006)

Shortcircuit

I am an electrician

I used to build and race single seater stock cars round an oval circuit(short circuit)


----------



## nickoff (Oct 11, 2005)

When we were living in Australia I once worked with a group of Lebanese welders. Sometimes things got "heated" and they used to tell me to nickoff instead of the good old Anglo-Saxon of ---( well you know what I mean ).

Nick.


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Olley

when I have learnt everything it will be time to die. Mistakes are great fun especially three wives!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: (one :lol: for each)

stew

ps

I celebrate my 22nd wedding anniversary this friday. I am taking my one and only lovely wife on an all expensives paid trip to the peak district. have booked with kands tours.


----------



## Enodreven (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi,

We have a Narrowboat that we purchased as a shell and have fitted it out ourselves, and for anyone that has ever done this or something similar they will understand that it is *never done *hence the name Enodreven which is the name of the boat ?

Brian


----------



## Zuma (Apr 29, 2006)

My 'handle' is taken from my fave Neil Young album


----------



## devonidiot (Mar 10, 2006)

Easy....I live in Devon.......and the better half thinks (or knows?) I am an idiot........whereas my children just think I'm over the hill.......but my grandchildren like me.


----------



## Gasper (Apr 26, 2006)

*what made you choose your user name?*

Got it from my cat - Jasper, it's been used in a lot web sites, so changed it to Gasper, it works alright but sounds bit desperate.

Gasper


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Got the idea for ours from a friend - three letters from Gerald, three letters from Annie, and two from each of the kids - Paul and Sarah.


----------



## cairngorm (Nov 10, 2005)

Name is quite simple, I did not wish to use my secure password for every web site that I wish to visit.So I decided since I stay in the Cairngorm National Park and co own(with her that must be obeyed) the Cairngorm Guest House in Aviemore that Cairngorm it would have to be.


----------



## 99181 (May 12, 2006)

hi ...when i clime into my rv it say's on a sticker....check lugnutts before every trip :wink: :wink: 
dave


----------



## 97291 (Jan 15, 2006)

I got the name for our Kennel Club Affix (any pups we breed will start with the name SharBul) as we breed Chinese Shar Pei and English Bull Terriers, not so many terriers nowadays.

Vince


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Well all my 'handles' used on the web are my registrations and are all linked to our names.

My Wife is Claire and I am Chris and our surname is Grew

Wife's car C 5REW
My car C 6REW
Motorhome and handle on this web site: G2EWS

Pusser,
Isn't that a link to the good old Navy tradition of Pusser's Rum?

Enodreven, my favourite names are as follows:
Brigadier Llamedoso from the Falklands, backwards is of course 'o sod em all'!

General Mugabee backwards is 'eebagum'!

Chris


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

And I assumed G2EWS was your ham radio callsign .... :-(

Dave G4WIZ


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Hi Dave,

I suppose being an electronics engineer in radio communication I should be into ham radio but somehow I seemed to have missed getting interested in that one! Same as CB I could never see the fascination in the 70's but maybe as the RV has a CB in I will have to start getting into it!

Chris


----------



## Sagedog (Jun 28, 2005)

*Fourum names*

quite simply we have a dog called Sage who in turn was named Sage by the RSPCA, as when they took him and his brothers and sisters in they were so fll they were kept in the kitchen and named after spices Sage - Rosemary - Basil - Dill.


----------



## 98399 (Mar 29, 2006)

A book written by John Steinbeck about an American bus and the passengers onboard!

(originally I was going to get a converted bus, but now I've got my HoneyMonster) :lol:


----------



## navman (May 10, 2005)

Simple really I spend a lot of my time at work.. Navigating..... 

The Avatar is quite a likeness :lol:


----------



## 96827 (Nov 30, 2005)

I like grated cheese!


----------



## 97721 (Feb 15, 2006)

PilgrimPhil comes from the fact that I have organised a few reunions for my era of ex-pupils from my old senior school (Wymondham College, Norfolk). These have been held at Walsingham in North Norfolk and we have used the 130 bed/dorm Roman Catholic hostel as as B & B. (£15.00 per night in 2002!). This is where all the pilgrims stay when they come to visit the Shrines at Walsinghamat Easter etc.

Hence PligrimPhil


----------



## 97857 (Feb 24, 2006)

Well I might have thought of a better one if I had taken some time,but I was just filling out the form and had to come up with something.We were/are planning a slow trip around the world ,so that came to mind ,but I did not want to write out world traveler on everything.So I wanted to just shorten it too WT,but I needed more letters they said,so added the now.

Da dum! I like the name we picked for our blog much better because we put a little thought into that one...soul travelers 3.( Ofcourse I still do not have the blog quite up yet).


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

Greetings,

Having spent the best part of 30 years cruising the waterways and being based near Hull on the Humber estuary, I was deemed the Humber Traveller, obviously I now no longer navigate any waterways since selling my boat about 6 years ago, but the name still sticks, so I thought why not continue using it.


----------



## des (Aug 13, 2005)

i'll do anything for free publicity - des


----------



## Minerva (May 22, 2006)

Until last end of last year I drove green lanes in my Discovery for 5 years hence lanerideruk. After last weekend some might refer to as winemakeruk :twisted: 

Bill


----------



## Drummer (May 9, 2005)

Good new choice Winemaker! :lol:


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Took my name in memory of my last towing car...Mitsubishi Spacerunner, a short wheel base version of the Space Wagon.


----------



## 98395 (Mar 29, 2006)

Fairly simple for me....

I am 6' 4" tall and my name is Paul...

Sorry.....not very exciting!


----------



## 99677 (Jun 16, 2006)

Well my name is Johnny and I couldnt get that on the first forum I joined many moons ago!!!! 

So Johnnyopolis was born 

Johnny


----------

